# ***OFFICIAL*** Yoshihiro Akiyama vs Chris Leben Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Yoshihiro Akiyama fighting Chris 'Crippler' Leben in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I never thought Leben is good , he get passed Fighter by having Big heart and iron Chin and Luring them to brawl with him . Akiyama got sick TDs and Sexy ground game and i think he will be smart enough to take leben down and Armbar him in the 2nd round .


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

*Cues the battlestationsexwagon*

SUDDENLY! RED HAIRED CRAZY PEOPLE! 

not so sexy a fight now.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Normally would give this fight to Akiyama... But have to stand by what I said when Leben took this fight. He has my full support.

Cripple that sexy face so men all over the world do not have to worry wbout their significant others leaving them!

War Leben!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I want leben to win but i see him losing a decision


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Akiyama got solid 5 minutes on the 40min Countdown Show.. Well Done Dana :sarcastic12:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Akiyama got solid 5 minutes on the 40min Countdown Show.. Well Done Dana :sarcastic12:


It's all they could manage before the orgies started and the cameras melted


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> It's all they could manage before the orgies started and the cameras melted


 
^^TRUTH^^
Im waiting to see how many babies are born 9 months after this aired


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> It's all they could manage before the orgies started and the cameras melted





G_Land said:


> ^^TRUTH^^
> Im waiting to see how many babies are born 9 months after this aired


Sketch!

I won't be able to watch this fight without laughing now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> It's all they could manage before the orgies started and the cameras melted





G_Land said:


> ^^TRUTH^^
> Im waiting to see how many babies are born 9 months after this aired


LOL^^ Guys :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Akiyama here. Leben is always dangerous due to his solid chin and KO power, but I think that Akiyama is more technical in every aspect of the game.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

*Leben Peeved Akiyama Almost Turned Him Down*



> It angers Chris Leben to hear that Yoshihiro Akiyama resisted accepting a bout with him as a late replacement after Wanderlei Silva withdrew from the co-headlining bout last week with a torn ACL and broken ribs. This will undoubtedly serve as added motivation when Leben faces Akiyama this Saturday at UFC 116 “Lesnar vs. Carwin” in Las Vegas.
> 
> “I’ve won 10 fights in the UFC. Akiyama won one fight and it was split decision over Alan Belcher,” Leben told the Sherdog Radio Network’s “Savage Dog Show” on Wednesday. “I don’t see what he’s complaining about. His opponent got hurt; he’s lucky to have a fight. Bottom line is he works for the UFC and he needs to get in there and do his job.”
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Leben-Peeved-Akiyama-Almost-Turned-Him-Down-25433


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hopefully Leben knocks him out and gets Wanderlei after that. He deserves respect for taking this fight on such short notice:thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Leben needs to get his tatts finished up, so I hope he wins.

However, I feel fairly confident that Akiyama is going to beat him and I could even see him TKO'ing Leben. Maybe the size difference will be a big deal though? I don't know! Fun fight!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Gonna be an awesome fight. I hope Leben wins and a fight with Silva would be awesome. It would be FOTN right off the bat in my mind.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got Akiyama on this one


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Gonna be an awesome fight. I hope Leben wins and a fight with Silva would be awesome. It would be FOTN right off the bat in my mind.


I hope you are talking about Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I hope you are talking about Wanderlei Silva.


Yes. Anderson would have another cool KO though if these two did fight again.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Yes. Anderson would have another cool KO though if these two did fight again.


Haha yeah I agree.

Leben/Wanderlei would definitely be fireworks. I would love to see this fight as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha yeah I agree.
> 
> Leben/Wanderlei would definitely be fireworks. I would love to see this fight as well! :thumbsup:


Who do you think wins that? Because I have no clue.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Who do you think wins that? Because I have no clue.


I think that I would go with Wanderlei. I think that Wanderlei's striking is more versatile and his movement is a lot better. With that being said, I think Leben could pull it off if he fought smart.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that I would go with Wanderlei. I think that Wanderlei's striking is more versatile and his movement is a lot better. With that being said, I think Leben could pull it off if he fought smart.


:laugh:Leben fight smart! Your funny.

Seriously it is just that Leben can take so much damage and Wanderlei can dish out so much damage.

Would be so entertaining the entire fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The505Butcher said:


> :laugh:Leben fight smart! Your funny.
> 
> Seriously it is just that Leben can take so much damage and Wanderlei can dish out so much damage.
> 
> Would be so entertaining the entire fight.


This fight would have been nuts during the Pride days. I'd have to go with the Axe Murderer. Now...I'd still actually have to with the Axe Murderer...lolz. 

My pick is Akiyama for this fight. He's pretty slick with his maneuvering and striking. Probably a three round UD.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> :laugh:Leben fight smart! Your funny.
> 
> Seriously it is just that Leben can take so much damage and Wanderlei can dish out so much damage.
> 
> Would be so entertaining the entire fight.


Haha I know! Leben and fighting smart don't sound right together. It looked like Leben tried to tighten everything up against Bisping at first, but that fight also showed that as soon as Leben starts getting beat up, he throws his gameplan out of the window and gets into a battle of wills with his opponent.

I will agree that this would be an outstanding fight though! :thumbsup:


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that Leben acknowledged Akiyama's sexiness?

"He can be sexy..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eranOf-M0E&feature=channel
1:15

I know, out of context. Hahaha


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Leben KO's him because he doesn't have the cash for the roofie to **** him. Be prepared for the first censorship on a UFC PPV after Leben has his way with Sexyama's knocked out body.

Seriously though, I think Leben will win because Akiyama was training for W.Silva, a man who likes to plant his feet and throw. Leben keeps moving while he throws and it may be that Akiyama doesn't have enough time to adjust to the striking change alone.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow im impressed, i thought i was going to read a lot of people talking about how Leben is going to win.... 

I agree with what everyone said on why Sexiama will win


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Akiyama's arms are too massive for him to push a fast pace through 3-5 rounds. There's a reason marathon runners aren't built like Arnold Schwarzenneger. Excess of muscle kills endurance(unfortunate example -- Mariusz Pudzianowski).

In Akiyama's fight with Belcher, Akiyama faded a little in the 2nd and 3rd rounds(possibly due to his overly sexy arms). Belcher was unable to capitalize on Akiyama's predicament. And, Sexiyama landed some big right hands to possibly win the 3rd round. 

I think if Leben senses Akiyama gassing he will jump all over him, apply pressure and force the pace of the fight until Akiyama is subbed or quits.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it was more because Akiyama broke his Orbital Bone in that fight with Belcher not because of his arms. He can go easily 3 Rounds full force Trix.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think it was more because Akiyama broke his Orbital Bone in that fight with Belcher not because of his arms. He can go easily 3 Rounds full force Trix.



I looked at Akiyama's MMA record. :thumbsup: Belcher was the first time he's gone 3 rounds. Prior to that, he's never gone past the 2nd.

I think Sexiyama will tire late, but that's just me. :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It was a fast paced fight and he got kicked in the balls pretty hard and had his orbital bone broken. He didn't completely gas out either he just slowed down some. If he was dead tired and couldn't hold his hands up or properly throw punches like someone on TUF it would be something to worry about.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I've recently watched a few of Akiyama's fights, and knowing how vastly overrated Chris Leben is, I say Akiyama wins this one pretty convincingly. I know Leben's had two good fights recently, but Akiyama won't be shook but the wild fighting and KO power of him. I say Akiyama will outpoint him to a decision.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

First off, huge credit to Chris Leben for taking this fight at short notice and coming off a fight just two weeks ago. I'm not usually a fan of Leben and I don't care much for his antics but he did the UFC a favour by taking this one so fair play to him.

But Akiyama is just a step up in class at this point. You do wonder if Akiyama's heart is in this after he was looking forward to the Wanderlei fight and now in his own words this is a step down. That is dangerous talk against a knockout artist like Leben, but as long as he utilizes his all-round game to good effect he should win this one fairly comfortably.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

The Sexy one previals in UFC Undisputed 2010
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-undispu...-leben-vs-akiyama-simulation.html#post1216063


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

*War Chris Leben!*








*WAR CHRIS LEBEN The Original Badboy (Screw Ortiz lol)*


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm on the Leben bandwagon myself! He's really dedicated himself to fighting recently, and I'm loving it!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

... Little late... But I am on!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sexy via Judo throw, lock in Sub 3 Round! :thumbsup:

or earlier if he get's bored from doing spinning back kicks^^


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Smash that sexy S.O.B WAR LEBEN


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Akiyama will either take Leben diwn from the start or he will tag Lebem and follow him to the floor, and try to finnish him.
Eiter way...i got Akiyama and not by decision.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm gonna take Akiyama on this one. I don't think Leben has the tools to defeat him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Leben is back to saying people are good technical strikers but don't have any power again. How did that work out for him against Andy? Akiyama does have really good power for being a blown up WW in both his hands and feet but even if he only had alright power you can't let a guy combo up your jaw and not expect to get dropped. Unless Jake Shields is throwing the punches.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Akiyama was the only guy at the open workouts that could hit the mits. If Leban can land his haymakers, he has a chance (of course), but Akiyama is just too skilled in every facet of the game (compared to Leban) to let that happen. Just do his thing and don't get careless when he starts tagging the Crippler


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

> Akiyama was the only guy at the open workouts that could hit the mits. If Leban can land his haymakers, he has a chance (of course), but Akiyama is just too skilled in every facet of the game (compared to Leban) to let that happen





> Akiyama does have really good power for being a blown up WW in both his hands and feet but even if he only had alright power you can't let a guy combo up your jaw and not expect to get dropped.


^^ This + Akiyama is Sexy.

I pick Akiyama (mostly because of the last reason)


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

but if anyone can pull off the upset its the crippler, and i believe he may be able to knock sexyamama out if he plays it smart and doesnt come out swinging recklessly


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Leben is going to be tired by the time he gets to the ring lol.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

i think leben is def gonna pull off the upset tonight. tko late in the second round i believe


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm actually finding myself really interested in this fight. The clash of styles and personalities is ridiculous.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

leben came out jammin thats for sure


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

vilify said:


> leben came out jammin thats for sure


Reminded me of Beavis & Butthead!

Creds are on Leben, but would be pleased with a sexy victory.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice ochi-gari , funny leben was so sure he won't get taken down :confused02:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Sort of have to give that round to Leben based on landing strikes, but obviously Akiyama dominated the grappling.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

what a fight so far, both guys have granite chins no doubt. sexyamama can def take a hit


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

War Mode!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen Chris Leben get stood straight up from a punch like that outside of the Terry Martin fight. This is crazy.

This fight is made of MAN.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

lol they were both sooooo rocked.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Both gassed bad , Tuf 10 bad .


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy shit...this might be the best UFC card ever. Best fights I can remember...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

crazy fight :thumb02:


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

did goldie just say sexyamma fell off his stool? hope leben can knock him out in the third


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow... serious FOTN potential so far.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Akiyama is almost done


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Akiyama cannot keep exchanging with Leben like that. He will get KOed.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

if it goes to the judges, has leben done enough to walk away with decesion?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Wanderlei would have slaughtered Akiyama.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hahahahaha nice xD


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chris with another out of nowhere submission!


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

what a win for leben, 2 wins in a months time, awesome


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hell yeah, way to go Leben!!!


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumb02:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

WOW!!!!

Welcome back to relevance, Mr. Leben


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That was a sick FIGHT AND THIS IS AS GOOD AS 115 SO FAR,


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

OH... MY... GAWD!!! Leben by TRIANGLE?!

Maybe the world did come to an end last Saturday, after all.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

leben calling out wanderlai? has he lost his mind? wanderlai would DESTROY leben


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

lol at akiyama


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Zomg Zomg Zomg


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Sexy need to work on his cardio BAD


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well done Leben, mad respect. He's improved a lot as a fighter and I would love to see him fight Wanderlei now.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

CHRIS LEBEN! Haha it is one of my new favorite fighters.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Akiyama is a cool guy but he wont cut it..he's too soft


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Lol Sexyama just got submitted by Chris fkn Leben, talk about a hype bubble exploding.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Very well deserved win, I had Leben winning the round and fight anyway but with the judging the way it is he may have lost.

Come on Lesnar, win me the survival grand prix!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wtf!? I picked/wanted Leben to win but by sub? No waaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

vilify said:


> Akiyama is a cool guy but he wont cut it..he's too soft


By no means did I come away from that fight with the impression that Akiyama is soft.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris Leben on a roll! Would love to see him go to war with Wandy.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

great fight, Sexyama gassed reaaaaally badly, couldn't even answer Joes questions lawl was still an awesome performace by both guys.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Gyser said:


> great fight, Sexyama gassed reaaaaally badly, couldn't even answer Joes questions lawl was still an awesome performace by both guys.


keep in mind he also just tapped to a blood choke and has only mediocre english on his best day. i was surprised he tried to speak english at all, he had someone do voiceover in the pre-fight promo stuff which in theory should have been a lot easier to do on his own than speaking off the cuff after a fight.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

HexRei said:


> keep in mind he also just tapped to a blood choke and has only mediocre english on his best day. i was surprised he tried to speak english at all, he had someone do voiceover in the pre-fight promo stuff which in theory should have been a lot easier to do on his own.


Of course, I hadn't thought of the affects of the actual sub, I'm allowed to be forgetful, its 5am here ! :happy03:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> By no means did I come away from that fight with the impression that Akiyama is soft.


maybe soft is the wrong word but he's short, not much power at all and he seems quite slow..I was rooting for him but its obvious he wont be much in the UFC, I dont see him hanging with wanderlei never mind anderson.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Gyser said:


> Of course, I hadn't thought of the affects of the actual sub, I'm allowed to be forgetful, its 5am here ! :happy03:


well either way you were still right, he was pretty gassed after the first round and if not for his takedowns would have looked a lot worse in the second and third.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

That was a bloody good fight..

Im slightly bummed sexyama lost as I was seriously rooting for him..

I dont know what it is but I just cant stand Chris leben. I think its his fratboy jackass type attitude that does it, or maybe its the stupid hair and the wering of nail varnish on his toes, or maybe its all his crap tattoo's that he thinks makes him look tough:confused02:

Either way all I know is I cant stand Leben.. People like him (ie people with the IQ of a carrot) will never be a champion as he is just too damn dumb. He is a good fighter no doubt but he will never be top tier.
I hope Wanderlei destroys that clown..


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

good work leben!! didn't think too much of him prior to his last couple of fights but i'm starting to get a whole shitload of respect for him.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes! Leben has my respect and I really want the UFC to put Wanderlei/Leben when Wand is ok! Way to go Leben!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

haha joe rogan was spot on the money when he said chris leben's a zombie, it looked unreal.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Osium, where you at son? Your Korean idol just got subbed (beaten at his own game) by "the bum" who you referred to as Chris Leben. GTFO of here.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Leben Calling Out Wand*

Actually thought about this once the fight started : if Leben beats Akiyama, does he get Wand?

Sure enough, Leben pulled out an unbelievable choke against Akiyama and then called out Wand

I'd love to see this fight...thoughts anyone?

To be honest, as a Wand fan, I'd be semi-scared for this matchup lol


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Actually thought about this once the fight started : if Leben beats Akiyama, does he get Wand?
> 
> Sure enough, Leben pulled out an unbelievable choke against Akiyama and immediately calls out Wand.
> 
> I'd love to see this fight...thoughts anyone?


Definate Fight of the year potential. Would be awesome and I hope the UFC puts it on.


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Man, I'm totally glad Leben got the choke, because he would have lost the decision if he just stayed in guard.

Who the hell would have guessed Leben in a submit, though? He had worn down Akiyama, but I had Akiyama winning the first two rounds and winning the third. I was like, "Get up Leben and throw a LEFT!!!"


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Leben vs Wanderlei...bring it on!

Been wanting to see it for quite a while.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Great showing by Leben, and an impressive showing by Sexyama. I am really glad Leben won this fight and hopefully he gets his wish!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Leben is slowly, but surely, becoming a favorite. I love watching him fight!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

SJ said:


> That was a sick FIGHT AND THIS IS AS GOOD AS 115 SO FAR,


115 was awful. This is the best card they put on in a very long time. Great night of fights.


----------



## kidCain (Jul 4, 2010)

NGen2010 said:


> 115 was awful. This is the best card they put on in a very long time. Great night of fights.


How can you possibly say 115 was awful? I've watched every card since around 72 or 73 and that was the most solid show they've put on since I've been watching. Of course I'm also a Cro-Cop mark. This was a fantastic show as well, but had a much weaker opening match (though a much better main event obviously).


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BTW, the intro vid whenever Leben would refer to Akiyama he would call him Mr.Sexy. I was laughing so hard I thought I was going to die. And then after the nut shot when Leben was trying to recover and he was moving his cup around I couldn't help but go, "Man I know you're excited but in the middle of the fight Leben?"


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

hatchmoses said:


> leben calling out wanderlai? has he lost his mind? wanderlai would DESTROY leben


Funny, I remember hearing... somewhat recently that Akiama and Simpson were going to destroy Leben as well.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I was thinking on the drive home at who would win Silva v. Leben, and I honestly couldn't make up my mind. Leben has the heart of a true fighter, but Silva is a top notch fighter. I'd probably take heart over skill right about now, especially after seeing Leben these last couple weeks.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I was thinking on the drive home at who would win Silva v. Leben, and I honestly couldn't make up my mind. Leben has the heart of a true fighter, but Silva is a top notch fighter. I'd probably take heart over skill right about now, especially after seeing Leben these last couple weeks.


I think that Leben will beat him, Wanderlei would not be in the position that he is if he wasn't as popular as he is. He lost so many fights, then he wins one debatable fight at middleweight and everyone thinks that the old Wandy is back and everyone is going to get knocked out by him. Leben just FINISHED both Akiyama and Simpson, if he comes on with his head straight, he is one scary dude.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I said after Leben beats sexy he should get Wanderlei. Bring it on:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Chris Leben*

I thought the guy showed a ton of heart and maturity since his incidents and I was just curious what everyone else thinks???:confused02:

2 Fights in about 2 weeks....dam and the kid had energy the whole time....:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I was very impressed tonight. 

Submission win over a very tough guy, and he called out Wandy who I think he can beat.................. sadly as I love Wandy. 

Hell another good win from him and he might be in title contention.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i hope he gets a title shot after his next win so he can send anderson silva back to japan where the competition is a little easier.....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Leben is slowly, but surely, becoming a favorite. I love watching him fight!


Leben was on a run like this before....enter Anderson Silva....this time it feels even better and Leben seems more mature.....Sexy really has not impressed me at all....I thought Belcher beat him....


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

glad my boy Leben won, i did see him losing the fight if it went to the scorecards though. Him and Wandi would be an instant classic imo :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Huge win for Leben. I like his enthusiasm before the fight, but i didn't give him credit to pull the victory. I think he is ready to fight at 117  Akiyama on the other hand had a good game plan for the first 2 rounds but in the 3rd.. it's a mistery. The Akiyama hype is fading hard!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Huge win for Leben. I like his enthusiasm before the fight, but i didn't give him credit to pull the victory. I think he is ready to fight at 117  Akiyama on the other hand had a good game plan for the first 2 rounds but in the 3rd.. it's a mistery. The Akiyama hype is fading hard!


he hadn't fought in a year and gased out. it's hardly a damaging loss considering he was winning as well.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

lets all hope leben does not test positive for steroids, its happened before


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wanderlei vs Leben is just a crazy crazy fight. I'll be super excited for that. Will probably be a co-main event, and completely over shadow the main for most people.

Great job by Leben, two great victories in two weeks. I bet he's one happy dude right about now.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

*Chris Leben gained my ultimate respect last night*

2 great fights in 2 weeks. Amazing


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

he gained a fan in me last night, all the talk of being a brawler etc and his ground game was dangerous, nearly caught the Sexy one like 4 times before that sick sub.

When he was nearly out on his feet in the 2nd and still throwing bombs, outstanding.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im starting to like him abit now aswell, strange as i use to hate him!


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Ye im with you guys, im now a fan of leben too and have gained major respect for the guy

but his performance was upstaged by the sexiness of akiyama, And coming out to "goodbye" by andrea bochelli.... hilarious


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to admit that I'm not the biggest Chris Leben fan but after last night he gets the respect he deserves from me. Last night almost seemed tailor made for him to jump out of the shadows and into the lime light. 

I know they were talking about Leben putting together a string of wins to try and get into title contention. This will get more interesting the longer that it goes.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Me too, definitely earned my complete respect.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I have always been a fan of his ever since he was on just about every fight night before I started getting all the PPV's, but now I have more of a respect for him. To pull off two victories on such a high level in just two weeks is crazy. It really shows how much he loves fighting.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Leben vs Wandy will be a great fight. Leben has no where to go though, unless Chael does what a lot of people want him to. No matter how many wins Leben strings together, hes already been raped by the champ. Thats a shitty situation for the dude. 

Akiyama needs to move to WW. I think he'd make a huge impact in that division.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Leben was on a run like this before....enter Anderson Silva....this time it feels even better and Leben seems more mature.....Sexy really has not impressed me at all....I thought Belcher beat him....


He was winning every round against Leben, you are just a hater. 

The layoff obviously hurt Akiyama the Belcher fight had a higher pace and he didn't gas like that, he needs to fight more often. Where are all the people who were hating on what Akiyama said saying all Leben does is throw punches and he doesn't need to do tape study or put in a gameplan? 

Pretty ridiculous fight especially the second when both guys were just eating shots with their hands down. This was a tough fight for both guys respect to Leben for coming in with the better cardio and improving his ground game so he was ready to get the sub when Akiyama had nothing left. 

Akiyama will be back he is a legit top ten MW. I thought his sub defense wasn't the greatest from his previous fights and he needs to work on that but the cardio is what killed him here. If he can work that out it is going to be hard for anyone to beat him.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

has allways been my secret man crush. Hehehe SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR HIM. But Wandy will eat him up if they clash.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to see Akiyama lose. Talk about overrated:sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Glad to see Akiyama lose. Talk about overrated:sarcastic12:


 
Agreed and WTF was the post fight interview all about.....buddy couldnt talk cuz he couldnt breath.....


On the other hand I love where Chris Leben is right now....


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

*Chris Leben's performance*

Not only did he takes this fight on 2 weeks notice, but his fight with Akiyama has to be one of the greatest fights of all time. That was an amazing display of heart and chin lol, a straight slugfest. 

And now he wants to fight Wandy, after that performance?! That fight is going to be ridiculous. 

Major props to Leben, HUGE.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he will knock Wandy out!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The post fight was hilarious. I rewatched it this morning and couldn't quit laughing. Really excited for Leben too, he's had a hard time.


----------



## Sojuuk (Apr 22, 2008)

All I can say is Chris Leben is my hero.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I'm definitely a Leben fan now. Though I'm not the biggest fan of his nail polish :confused05:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Akiyama will be back he is a legit top ten MW. I thought his sub defense wasn't the greatest from his previous fights and he needs to work on that but the cardio is what killed him here. If he can work that out it is going to be hard for anyone to beat him.


Agree with ya Osmium! Akiyama will be back even stronger. And he will learn a lot from this experience. He definitely is a top 10 MW and he is defintely a better Mixed Martial Artist then Leben ever will be. He needs to work badly on his Cardio training. I really thought we would see a well trained Yoshihiro last night..  How could he gas that quickly?? I thought he trained a whole year for Wandy?!

Well, he did put on a great show, so Dana is his buddy too. Nothing to worry about here.

Who would you like to see him fight next??


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see why people are so happy to see Akiyama lose. He went out there and put on a great show with Leben. I'd rather see a guy go out there and fight like hell and lose than sleep on someone for the W like Fitch does


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Was an epic fight imo. I think Leben was losing the fight. I either see Leben knocking wandy out or dropping a decsision


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't see why people are so happy to see Akiyama lose. He went out there and put on a great show with Leben. I'd rather see a guy go out there and fight like hell and lose than sleep on someone for the W like Fitch does


Dunno where all the hate comes from.. he's one of the few who still holds the Asian flag high. I can't understand it to be honest.. makes me kinda sad too!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The day Leben beats Wandy, will be a sad day..

I take Wandy all day!


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I was really impresed by his armbars. He was really tight and set them up nicely. I was worried for Sexyama several times before he was finished.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

now we know why aki wanted to pull out instead of face leben. leben is tough as heck. last time the guy got knocked out was by anderson IIRC. the guy always goes to war, aki should not have stood with leben till he gassed. lol at leben pulling out the sub, even more funny when you consider the times hes been subbed, choose not to tap, and went to sleep.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Just seen Lebens interview after the fight and he made it clear he wants to go against Wandy for the next season of TUF. It could actually happen since Wandy will be out a while injured.


----------



## Mikefrizado (May 27, 2007)

I'm a huge Chris Leben fan. He impressed me with this fight. I think he can hang with most of the top guys at 185


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Its sad that such an amazing night of fights is only going to be remembered because of terrible refereeing. this was one of those "OF YEAAAH. THIIIIIS is why i'll sit through sotiropolous, fitch, and sonnen."


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Whether or not a lot of people thought Belcher beat Akiyama or w/e, I think this is a big W for Leben, especially given the rough last couple of years he had.

I really wanted Sexy to win, but Leben commands my respect nevertheless.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He did beat Belcher swp..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, that was an impressive performance. He implemented leg kicks to take out Akiyama's legs early in the first round to mix it up. Interestingly enough he was much more active on the bottom on the ground too especially with the double fist punches to the dome...haha. 

Wand...eh. In Pride it's Wand all day everyday. Now, I still gotta go with the original banger. It's gonna be a slug fest that's for sure...haha. FOTN or KO of the night.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I really liked Leben in his fight againsat Simpson and that is why I picked him to beat Akiyama. Leben has his head on right now and has the skills on the ground to survive and has good takedown defense(although he could work on his judo a bit). He has a granite chin and powerful fists too. 

We will most likely get to see Leben vs W. Silva now. Leben was saying he wanted them to coach the next episode of TUF which I would actually like to see, I wonder if they will wait that long for this fight though.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> He did beat Belcher swp..


I realize that, but there were many people who didn't see it that way.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure I want to see Leben and Wand doing TUF, especially when considering that GSP vs. Kos hasn't even begun to air, but the fight itself is something I'd very much pay hard earned money to watch. I just don't feel like holding on to said cash for a year whilst we wait. Fight, yes. TUF, no. Book it, Vinc... eerrr... Dana.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I realize that, but there were many people who didn't see it that way.


I know swp.. 

even in the Belcher fight Akiyama started to gas out in the last round.. but was still able to defeat him pretty clearly. Imagine if he finally get's his Cardio to a 100% :thumbsup:

I see him beating a lot of top guys in that devision if he gets that problem fixed.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not sure I want to see Leben and Wand doing TUF, especially when considering that GSP vs. Kos hasn't even begun to air, but the fight itself is something I'd very much pay hard earned money to watch. I just don't feel like holding on to said cash for a year whilst we wait. Fight, yes. TUF, no. Book it, Vinc... eerrr... Dana.


Well Silva pulled out of this fight because of fractured or broken ribs so he won't be fighting for at least 4-6 months most likely(time to heal then get back in shape and train).

Leben just made 240k in the last 2 weeks with his two wins and a knockout of the night bonus and fight of the night bonus. I bet he would like to take some time off right now because of that and having just fought two tough fights.

So my guess is that it would be at least 6 months away till they would want to fight. The next season of TUF would be filming by then so it actually does make sense imo. I think Leben and Silva would actually make good coaches too.

I won't be super disappointed if it doesn't happen but I would like to see it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Who would you like to see him fight next??


Miller comes to mind but he is on a 3 fight losing streak and should probably get someone who isn't really good after fighting Chael, Maia, and Bisping. Nate I guess would be fine but I am guessing he gets Kendall Grove.


----------



## Leben-izer (Jul 4, 2010)

I loved everything about this fight. I am pretty happy to see Leben tie together a nice little win streak, hopefully that train keeps going. Wandy - Leben would be a war. I have been backing Leben since day one when I first came to watch him in TUF. The guy is a straight up warrior, and never puts on a bad fight, win or lose.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Miller comes to mind but he is on a 3 fight losing streak and should probably get someone who isn't really good after fighting Chael, Maia, and Bisping. Nate I guess would be fine but I am guessing he gets Kendall Grove.


Kendall yea, I thought about the exact same guy! Probably because he was on the card last night ;D
But if it happens, then Akiyama needs to be more then 100%.. otherwise Kendall will give him a lesson on endurance!

But I could see him also in a fight between the loser of Nate and Palhares like you, or what do you think about a Patrick Cote fight?? I think that would make a lot of sense right now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> *I think Akiyama's arms are too massive for him to push a fast pace through 3-5 rounds.* There's a reason marathon runners aren't built like Arnold Schwarzenneger. Excess of muscle kills endurance(unfortunate example -- Mariusz Pudzianowski).
> 
> In Akiyama's fight with Belcher, Akiyama faded a little in the 2nd and 3rd rounds(possibly due to his overly sexy arms). Belcher was unable to capitalize on Akiyama's predicament. And, Sexiyama landed some big right hands to possibly win the 3rd round.
> 
> *I think if Leben senses Akiyama gassing he will jump all over him, apply pressure and force the pace of the fight until Akiyama is subbed* or quits.



^ Called it. :thumbsup:

Actually, I bet on 4 fighters(weird to have more than 20 credits, eh).

-Madsen
-Grove
-Leben
-Lesnar

Am sorry there had to be a winner and loser in this fight, I really like both.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Trix said:


> ^ Called it. :thumbsup:


You were right Trix, so right! 

couldn't believe what I saw there..

my new excuse for him is.. watch out  he was rocked plus Lebens punches lol^^


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Leben brought it in this fight, he came in looking pissed and focused and Sexy needs to stop resting on his Laural's, I mean i had Belcher beating him....He is yet to impress me and last night he didn't nothing to bolster that....he gassed plain and simple in a fight he has been planning for for a yr...hmm, really no excuse. Then he cries cuz he has been training a yr for Wandy, Wandy prob coulda waxed him last night....Not impressed at all....:thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Leben brought it in this fight, he came in looking pissed and focused and Sexy needs to stop resting on his Laural's, I mean i had Belcher beating him....He is yet to impress me and last night he didn't nothing to bolster that....he gassed plain and simple in a fight he has been planning for for a yr...hmm, really no excuse. Then he cries cuz he has been training a yr for Wandy, Wandy prob coulda waxed him last night....Not impressed at all....:thumbsdown:


Very true CC.. Wandy would had probably stopped him in the second!

But Cardio is really the only issue he has. If he gets that tough part fixed, then I see him beating up a lot of top MW's in the UFC right now. 

PS: He won the Belcher fight  no doupt about it!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Very true CC.. Wandy would had probably stopped him in the second!
> 
> But Cardio is really the only issue he has. If he gets that tough part fixed, then I see him beating up a lot of top MW's in the UFC right now.
> 
> PS: He won the Belcher fight  no doupt about it!


 
He def didn't clearly win the Belcher fight I mean it could easily have gone the other way, if you go back and watch you will see I believe the 1st was a toss up and Belcher won the 3rd, but thats going off memory so dont take it to the bank just re watch the fight. 

As far as the only problem he has being cardio I have to disagree, the guy is technical but not that aggressive and his combinations last night were not impressive. He looked lethargic early even before he gassed I mean he couldn't talk even after Leben had done his post fight interview.

Really I'm going to need to see a good fight out of him next and i expect Dana will give him a little more of a test so he can see what he is working with....:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> He def didn't clearly win the Belcher fight I mean it could easily have gone the other way, if you go back and watch you will see I believe the 1st was a toss up and Belcher won the 3rd, but thats going off memory so dont take it to the bank just re watch the fight.
> 
> As far as the only problem he has being cardio I have to disagree, the guy is technical but not that aggressive and his combinations last night were not impressive. He looked lethargic early even before he gassed I mean he couldn't talk even after Leben had done his post fight interview.
> 
> Really I'm going to need to see a good fight out of him next and i expect Dana will give him a little more of a test so he can see what he is working with....:thumb02:


That was because of his English only, of course  Dare you to think he was gassed..^^

Maybe they will give him Cote?? That could be a great fight in my eyes. And both guys are kinda in the same situation right now.

I agree his combination didn't looked to good there.. but he has the skills and he can do it much much better. I mean, just take a look back at the Belcher fight. For me he outstruck one of the best Muay Thai strikers in MW right there. I made a little breakdown about this fight a long time ago..

there you go, just found it 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/60992-rewatched-sexyama-belcher-tonite-2.html#post1132578

I scored it UD for him!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> He def didn't clearly win the Belcher fight I mean it could easily have gone the other way, if you go back and watch you will see I believe the 1st was a toss up and Belcher won the 3rd, but thats going off memory so dont take it to the bank just re watch the fight.
> 
> As far as the only problem he has being cardio I have to disagree, the guy is technical but not that aggressive and his combinations last night were not impressive. He looked lethargic early even before he gassed I mean he couldn't talk even after Leben had done his post fight interview.
> 
> Really I'm going to need to see a good fight out of him next and i expect Dana will give him a little more of a test so he can see what he is working with....:thumb02:


Akiyama scored a clean knockdown in the first and landed more strikes and was pretty much dominating the fight until Belcher kicked him really hard in the balls. They fought about even after that in the first and that was halfway through.

The fight wasn't as close as people make it out to be. Akiyama landed more strikes in every round except the third(belcher landed a handful more) where Akiyama scored a takedown and a slip knockdown/takedown. The only way you could give Belcher the second is if you completely overvalue a slip knockdown since Akiyama landed more strikes and scored a takedown where he was ontop of Belcher for like a minute and if you value a slip knockdown that much you have to give Akiyama the third because Akiyama was closer in scoring techniques than Belcher was in the second. 

Akiyama was scoring on Belcher's head with power punches and Belcher was scoring with leg and body kicks and jabs for the most part also. You shouldn't win rounds for landing less strikes overall with an even greater disparity in respect to shots landed on the head. If Belcher won that fight then Shogun beat Machida 10-8 in every round of the first fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> Akiyama scored a clean knockdown in the first and landed more strikes and was pretty much dominating the fight until Belcher kicked him really hard in the balls. They fought about even after that in the first and that was halfway through.
> 
> The fight wasn't as close as people make it out to be. Akiyama landed more strikes in every round except the third(belcher landed a handful more) where Akiyama scored a takedown and a slip knockdown/takedown. The only way you could give Belcher the second is if you completely overvalue a slip knockdown since Akiyama landed more strikes and scored a takedown where he was ontop of Belcher for like a minute and if you value a slip knockdown that much you have to give Akiyama the third because Akiyama was closer in scoring techniques than Belcher was in the second.
> 
> Akiyama was scoring on Belcher's head with power punches and Belcher was scoring with leg and body kicks and jabs for the most part also. You shouldn't win rounds for landing less strikes overall with an even greater disparity in respect to shots landed on the head. If Belcher won that fight then Shogun beat Machida 10-8 in every round of the first fight.


 
I said openly I was going off memory, which tomatoes can cloud, but I distinctly remember feeling that Belcher won, regardless of the breakdown, which I do appreciate!!!:thumbsup: The Shogun Machida fight is irrelevant to this conversation cuz Lyoto won 1,2,3 and thats all u need in a 5 rounder....:thumbsup:



*goes to rewatch fight*


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I said openly I was going off memory, which tomatoes can cloud, but I distinctly remember feeling that Belcher won, regardless of the breakdown, which I do appreciate!!!:thumbsup: The Shogun Machida fight is irrelevant to this conversation cuz Lyoto won 1,2,3 and thats all u need in a 5 rounder....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> *goes to rewatch fight*


I scored Lyoto winning the first three *because he did win them* for the same reason Akiyama won power punches to the head score more than leg and body kicks. Which is the point. Rogan is a TKD guy he favors kicking more in his commentary that doesn't mean the judges do or should. Leg kicks actually score less in K1 than they do in MMA.



BobbyCooper said:


> Kendall yea, I thought about the exact same guy! Probably because he was on the card last night ;D
> But if it happens, then Akiyama needs to be more then 100%.. otherwise Kendall will give him a lesson on endurance!
> 
> But I could see him also in a fight between the loser of Nate and Palhares like you, or what do you think about a Patrick Cote fight?? I think that would make a lot of sense right now.


I completely forgot about Cote. I think that is an easier fight for Akiyama than Grove or Nate because of the height disadvantages he would have in those fights. No one is stopping Akiyama's slick Judo takedowns consistently and I think he would just land one of his outside trips to side control or mount and armbar him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> I scored Lyoto winning the first three *because he did win them* for the same reason Akiyama won power punches to the head score more than leg and body kicks. Which is the point. Rogan is a TKD guy he favors kicking more in his commentary that doesn't mean the judges do or should. Leg kicks actually score less in K1 than they do in MMA..


 
I still have it 1st and 3r Belcher.....:confused02: We can agree to disagree I just thought he got the better of the exchanges and Joe Rogan, def is a BJJ guy more than anything.....its crazy how all over their nuts he gets...:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I still have it 1st and 3r Belcher.....:confused02: We can agree to disagree I just thought he got the better of the exchanges and Joe Rogan, def is a BJJ guy more than anything.....its crazy how all over their nuts he gets...:thumbsup:


This is exactly what I mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This was my favourite fight of the night. Great drama and Leben won plenty of new fans after this one. 

I thought that Akiyama got drawn into a war with Leben which was silly because that is where Leben excels, and obviously his cardio needs improving. This is the second time he's gassed in the cage. He did hit some beautiful takedowns but he was just trying to ride out the decision in the last minutes of the third round before getting caught in the triangle. 

Leben is such a warrior. For him to come back after the Bisping and Rosholt losses and now ride a three fight win streak which includes two fights in two weeks, that's superb. He deserves a rest now and then a fight against one of the upper tier guys at 185. He's never going to win the title or come close to it, but he is such an entertaining fighter that doesn't really matter. 

As for Akiyama, I've heard the Cote match-up mentioned on various sites and I suppose that would be a good scrap. Maybe in the long term a move down to 170 is the best option for him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> I completely forgot about Cote. I think that is an easier fight for Akiyama than Grove or Nate because of the height disadvantages he would have in those fights. No one is stopping Akiyama's slick Judo takedowns consistently and I think he would just land one of his outside trips to side control or mount and armbar him.


Yea same here. I think if he really steps in there at a 110%.. then I don't see anything else then a submission victory for him. He would probably bang a little bit with Cote and then just like you said, throw him straight into mount and armbar him in the second or third. :thumbsup: Sounds great btw.



coldcall420 said:


> and Joe Rogan, def is a BJJ guy more than anything.....its crazy how all over their nuts he gets...:thumbsup:


Joe Rogan and his Jiu-Jitsu yea.. :confused05: there is no escape CC... zero escape..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just re-watched this fight...wow Leban was rocked in the 2nd but goddamn these guys have heart. Akiyama just needs to work on that gas tank and he is going to make some big waves


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Just re-watched this fight...wow Leban was rocked in the 2nd but goddamn these guys have heart. Akiyama just needs to work on that gas tank and he is going to make some big waves


Yoshi wasnt rocked? looked a lot like "I punched you, you punched me, now what?"


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> Yoshi wasnt rocked? looked a lot like "I punched you, you punched me, now what?"


 
Yes Sexy was but Leban looked like a effin zombie and kept coming. Yoshi took Lebans best shots and kept coming also. This was just a great all around fight ...Sexy's judo =


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

They were both so tired i dont think it mattered if they were rocked or not.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

.....huh?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

You saw how tired they both were after the huge mid 2nd exchange right? I think thats one of the main contributors to the Leben zombie.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Syxx Paq said:


> You saw how tired they both were after the huge mid 2nd exchange right? I think thats one of the main contributors to the Leben zombie.


Leben had a lot more energy in the end of the third than he did the second half of the second so I think he was rocked pretty badly and repeatedly in that round. Especially when he got stood straight up.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Yes Sexy was but Leban looked like a effin zombie and kept coming. Yoshi took Lebans best shots and kept coming also. This was just a great all around fight ...Sexy's judo =


This. 1000 times this. I don't care if he tries to stand with every heavy hitter he fights from now on, I'll still put my fake money on him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> You saw how tired they both were after the huge mid 2nd exchange right? I think thats one of the main contributors to the Leben zombie.


 
I think Chris had way more in the tank but Sexy's fists were making his legs go stiff. How somebody didnt go to sleep is still excaping me. But Im glad it didnt go to the judges


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I still think Akiyama needs to drop to 170. He'd be a big WW - at 185 he's quite small. I think a lot of his gas tank is going to be used trying to control larger opponents. If he'd just go to 170 he'd be a dominant force. That kind of power with those Judo throws would be sexy...ama. 

Even if he does stay at 185, I'll be rooting for him. I wanted Leben to win this one (I love Leben) but Akiyama is a warrior and I love Judo in MMA. Hope he rebounds strongly or considers a drop in weight.


----------

